# opinion of honda gvc160 engine



## bw1 (May 25, 2010)

Hello all, 

The old murray finally bit the dust after 18 years of service. Looing at a new husqvarna 7021p with a honda gvc160 engine. Can I get some opinions on this engine please. I like b&s and they have been great engines for me so before I plop down the money for the husqvarna I was wondering what the general concensus is on this specific honda engine

thank

brad


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I think the Honda engine is a very good engine, may not be any better then the comparable Briggs, but every bit as good.


----------



## bw1 (May 25, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I also think Honda is a durable engine. A little more expensive than a Briggs. Depends on what you want to spend. I have seen some well used Briggs that just keep on running. Have a Honda tiller that is 30 years old, smokes a little but with as much dirt as that thing has tilled, it is to be expected.


----------

